# Teryx question



## tmcgee09 (Aug 3, 2011)

I have a 2008 Teryx motor is all stock I'm about to snorkel it and was wondering if I am going to have to jet it or if it will be okay without rejetting. If I do have to rejet it then what jets should I go with and how should I set the needles. Thanks all help and tips are appreciated.


----------



## tmcgee09 (Aug 3, 2011)

I don't plan on puttin an exhaust on it most likely just leaving the stock exhaust


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

My stepdad 2" snork'd his 08 Teryx about shoulder height and it needed jets. He used the stock needle and just changed the jets and reset the air/fuel screw....he got lucky that the jetting was only a tiny bit off and he only spent about $5 on a couple loose jets from the local atv shop and got it running good again.
Snorkels and jetting is always unpredictable, somebody may have the same bike as yours with the same snorkels and completely different jetting, or no jet work at all. Its really a 50/50 chance, and you'll usually just have to learn as you go.


----------



## tmcgee09 (Aug 3, 2011)

Thanks man I appreciate it I'll keep it posted how it goes I'll most likely be snorkeling it Friday.


----------



## tmcgee09 (Aug 3, 2011)

I think we finally got it right. We used the stock main jets and put two #4 washers on the needle to shim it up and changed the pilot jets from 38s to 50s and set the mixture screws two about 2 and 1/2 turns out and it's a little rich but much better than how lean it was still needs a little bit of fine tuning but it's almost perfect with this setup


----------

